# Drumkit From Hell Comparison Clips



## Ryan (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, so Ive been using DFH1 Unmapped WAVs for a _LONG_ time. Now i have the remixed samples for the EZDrummer plugin - and I cant believe how much better this sounded than before (with a little help from my new mastering software too). I took one of my Abominodium songs, and rerecorded the intro as a comparison:

Before - 644kb @ 320kbps

After (w/o vox) - 794kb @ 320kbps

Im gonna have to redo all my stuff now. After some more tweaking its gonna be


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Nov 5, 2006)

quite a difference! im using DKFH1 wav's as well, i might just have to upgrade!
that song sounds sick BTW.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, what a difference. The mastering software must make a pretty big difference, too. The overall change is amazing.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 5, 2006)

big difference. sounds very nice.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 5, 2006)

Yah, i couldnt believe it myself. I used the mastering software to lift the overall dB of the track instead of for sound shaping. Now its back to programming all the tracks again :/ lol


----------



## skinhead (Nov 5, 2006)

Souns really brutal the second!
I like that sound.


----------



## smueske (Nov 17, 2006)

How were you using the wavs? I mean did you layer them in your drum sampler? If you didn't, velocity layers make a ton of difference. I still use the DKFH sample set as a kit in Battery and it sounds fucking amazing.

And yes, mastering software will make a ton of difference. Drums need a lot of EQing, compression and limiting and the order in which it is applied makes a huge difference as well.

I've even found that two levels of compression work really well. One on either individual tracks (snare, bass drum) or subgroups (cymbals, toms, etc) and then another where I route those through a master subgroup. The first compression setting is around 8:1 and the second around 3:1


----------



## Slate (Jan 11, 2007)

check out the demos at www.stevenslatedrums.com for an alternative to DFHS. You can also check out a fully mastered tune with the samples at
www.yellowmatterrecords.com/slate/LoatheMasterMS.mp3

The cool things about our collection are that there are a ton of different metal and rock sounding snare kicks and toms, and you can choose your ambient space, and all the processing is done for you (with all the best gear available) so it frees up processing power because you don't need a ton of processing on the samples. If anyone has any questions, please email me
[email protected]


----------



## shorthairmuni (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi!
Has anyone a drumkit from hell superior manual pdf?
I have some problem with the installation.
If has please send me a copy to the following address:
[email protected]
thanks in advance!


----------



## Alpo (Jan 17, 2007)

If you're having problems with the installation, maybe you could, you know, ask the guys at Toontrack Send them an email with your personal details and your (hopefully authentic) serial number, and I'm sure they'll be happy to help you


----------



## shorthairmuni (Jan 17, 2007)

hi!
thank you very much for your help!
but I'm affraid I'm not allowed to writing email to Toontrack because I haven't got a serial number...


----------



## Alpo (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, if you pirated the software, then can't you just steal the manual, too?


----------



## h4x5k8 (Feb 6, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no open manual on the web, it comes with the program, all the more reason to buy it. I'm a big fan of try before buy so I ran into the same problem as him, but I got it all up and running in cubase (after a few months of occasional fiddling, one all nighter was the remedy). I've tried out Cubase SX3 enough and DFHS to know that both are worth the buy, I have a legit copy of cubase le, but sx3 is far superior. 

To all the piraters who have troubles with DFHS/sequencers, I guess thats the price you pay for your choices (more of a budget issue in most cases).


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 7, 2007)

CAN THESE BE USED IN CUBASE?
CAN THEY BE TRIGGERED IN CUBASE FROM MY ALESIS QS 7 VIA CUBASE'S SEQUENCER?



NEVERMIND, DID SOME SEARCHING?
NO MENTION OF USING IN ACID PRO THOUGH.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 7, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> CAN THESE BE USED IN CUBASE?
> CAN THEY BE TRIGGERED IN CUBASE FROM MY ALESIS QS 7 VIA CUBASE'S SEQUENCER?



DFH Superior and EZDrummer can be triggered using MIDI in almost any host that supports VST or other plugin formats, Cubase should have no problem. 

If the Alesis QS functions as a MIDI controller, then yes, they can be triggered with it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 7, 2007)

THANK YOU.


----------



## h4x5k8 (Feb 8, 2007)

I JUST FOUND OUT HOW COOL CAPS LOCK IS!!! YAY!>!>!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 8, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> IF I POST IN "ALL CAPS" IT'S BECAUSE I'M AT WORK & OUR SYSTEM ONLY WORKS WITH "CAPS LOCK" ON.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 8, 2007)

THANK YOU.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you ever get tired of saying that?
I suppose part of the problem is that your sig is now only on your first post


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 9, 2007)

I'M NOT SURE WHY IT'S DOING THAT, I HAVE THE BOX CHECKED WHERE IT SAYS "SHOW YOUR SIGNATURE".


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'M NOT SURE WHY IT'S DOING THAT, I HAVE THE BOX CHECKED WHERE IT SAYS "SHOW YOUR SIGNATURE".



Chris changed it so it only shows on the first post of yours on each page. its to keep them from getting too cluttered.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 9, 2007)

OKIE DOKIE


----------



## h4x5k8 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah I apologize for my ignorance.


----------

